# The poor boy acid bath...



## Dumpdiver (Feb 7, 2013)

Single serving size,just open the spout and dump the acid back in the premixed jug. Notice the use of duct tape on the pliers for safer handling. It holds bottles up to 10 in tall and canners. seals up tight,no fumes to worry about. I hadn't used this stuff before So after reading All the posts (and a couple beers) I came up with this. Hope it helps somebody out....DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 7, 2013)

For a difference you can see....gotta love that "shine"....


----------



## jarhead67 (Feb 15, 2013)

What are you using for an acid formula, muriatic?


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 16, 2013)

the best thing to use in this case is THE WORKS toliet cleaner cost 1.00 at dollar tree.. It has small amount of hydrochloric acid .. let bottles sit for 3+ daysin a tub filled with water an the cleaner.. I never had a unclean bottle come out of that bath..  you will want to wear glove cause the cleaner will give u a mild burn if contact with skin


----------



## BTdigging (Feb 17, 2013)

I came across a YouTube video that shows a person using Oxalic Acid to remove rust stains from glass... Very Interesting....I have a number of bottles that have some heavy rust staining on them so I think I'm going to try this method and see what happens...

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRk6w9KanZM


----------



## jarhead67 (Feb 17, 2013)

I remember that stuff. Cleans the toilet without a brush. I'll give that a shot. I have a lot of bottles with stain that I dug years ago. Time to give them some dignity and sunlight.


 And that wood bleach looks promising as well, although I'd hate to see an iron pontil disappear with it.


----------

